# 2018 Mowdy C25 w/Mercury Verado 350



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2019)

*
2018 Mowdy C25 w/Mercury Verado 350*

$79,900

- Only 231 hours
- Simrad 12â€ NSS EVO3
- Wet Sounds - 2 amp / 1 sub / 6 coaxials
- T-Top powder coated 
- LED light bar
- Aft fishing flood LED light 
- Rear Folding bench
- Minn Kota Trolling motor
- 36v Lithium Battery 
- Power Pole 8â€™ Blade
- Wade ladder rack 
- on board DC stealth charger
- upgrades fuel selector valve 
- Bobs Jack Plate

Well maintained.

Stop by Jecoâ€™s for a closer look. Or call us at 361-983-2000 for more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2019)

This boat is still available with motivated seller. Make Offer!


----------



## willrod3500 (7 mo ago)

Is this still available by any chance?


----------

